# Boat trailer Paint and wheel help!!!



## walleye88 (Jan 13, 2015)

Im new to this sight and just got my first boat! Some of you may have seen my post on 1960 16' wards sea king! 
Anyway i'm restoring the boat and while i'm waiting for it to get warmer for paint iv decided to move on to the trailer! Ill take a better photo of the trailer once i get the boat off of it this weekend but I was just thinking that the wheels look alittle small for the would it be worth it to see if i can upgrade the trailer to take bigger wheels? Second question does anybody know where I can get fenders to put over the wheels??? Or do i have to fabricate them myself? And final question, the trailer has some surface rust so I was just planning on sanding it down or grind it down then hit it with Rustolium self etching primer then painting it black using rattle can tractor paint! Would this be an ok way to paint the trailer??? Thank you any info helps! =D>


----------



## Y_J (Jan 13, 2015)

From your pic, the wheels look like 10". You should be able to put 12" on the same hubs with no problem. Harbor Freight has them for about $40 ea. (Wheel and tire). Get one of thier 20% off coupons and save a couple bucks. Just be sure to get the same lug nut pattern you have on your trailer.

On your fenders, Tractor Supply had the plastic ones for $40 ea. A few days ago I picked up a steel 55 gal. drum for $10, cut off the bottom 9" then cut that in half.. BAM... Two steel fenders for $10 total. I used 3 large screws on each one to attach them to the frame of my trailer and they are a perfect fit for 12" wheels.

On the trailer I used my angle grinder to take it all down to bare metal to get rid of all the rust. Then after cleaning it real well I painted it with the Self Etching primer you mentioned. Then followed that up with a couple coats Gloss Black. I now have a nice shiny new trailer. 

All this is just some options for your consideration. I live on a disability pention so I opted for the least expensive route for myself. 

I don't recall if I said it or not in your last thread or not, but welcome to TinBoats. I'm sure you will find loads of experience here along with a lot of great ideas and input. Great looking rig you got there, too, by the way.


----------



## #1chickenpimp (Jan 13, 2015)

What he said  tractor enamel also works great for your paint job above water line


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thank you both very much I cant wait to get started! And all the help on this sight is AMAZING!!! Ill keep posting photos let you all know how it turns out!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 14, 2015)

What I do is...
Grind, wire wheel, flapper disc the rust off. Then Rustoleum rust reformer, Rustoleum primer then top coat with Rustoleum Professional series paint.


----------



## Y_J (Jan 14, 2015)

walleye88 said:


> Thank you both very much I cant wait to get started! And all the help on this sight is AMAZING!!! Ill keep posting photos let you all know how it turns out!


No problem. Have fun with it. Got a bit done on mine today also. Progress...


----------



## Steve A W (Jan 15, 2015)

I had a Buddy that had two sets of tires for His trailer, I don't remember the sizes, but He had bigger
ones for highway driving [He pulled it from Indiana to Missouri] and smaller ones because He said it was easier
to launch and load with them.
Good Luck with Your project.

Steve A W


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 16, 2015)

Don't forget to service the bearings.
Gander Mountain has good prices on fenders. Also you can make fenders out of metal or plastic culverts.


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 17, 2015)

So iv been using the angle grinder and wire wheel on the trailer and the whole trailer basically looks like this part! Am I ready to paint?
Thx!


----------



## Y_J (Jan 18, 2015)

Put some self etching primer on it then paint away. Be sure to mask what ever you don't want paint to get to.


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 19, 2015)

Got boat off trailer today and have to replace bunks and im going to wire wheel and grind all the rust off! Im just planing on spraying the trailer with a self edging primer and then just painting it with rattle can dark black glossy finish rustolium. I just bought a new winch and its all looking good! But only problem i have on trailer is that the rollars are all old and cracked does anybody know where i can get new ones maybe at a cheaper cost? Thx!


----------



## Y_J (Jan 19, 2015)

That's exactly what I did with my trailer. The new roller I got at Walmart.


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 20, 2015)

Do i need to scuff up the steel trailer before i paint it with the rattle can automotive primer?


----------



## Y_J (Jan 20, 2015)

walleye88 said:


> Do i need to scuff up the steel trailer before i paint it with the rattle can automotive primer?


Nope. Just make sure the trailer is clean with no pant flakes or chips able to come off. I would recommend cleaning the trailer with mineral spirits, paint thinner, or turpentine and lint free cloth before spraying the primer on. That is to make sure there are no grease or other simular contaniments on there. I used paint thinner on mine and it seems to have done a pretty good job of it.


----------



## bennythorntonga (Jan 25, 2015)

Acetone is my favorite. No residue.


----------



## richg99 (Jan 25, 2015)

Be certain that, when you replace the bunks, that you do NOT use treated lumber. 

Also, watch out if you use acetone. Some people are allergic to it ( Me). Splitting headaches...until I did a web search. richg99


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 25, 2015)

Sounds good! Got some more work done on the trailer today! Whole trailer stripped of paint and rust and all disassembled!
Now just have to paint!  =D>


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 29, 2015)

Is this the paint i should use for the trailer after i paint it with Rustolium self etching primer?
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Rust-Oleum-Stops-Rust-Spray-Gloss-Black/17011204


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 29, 2015)

That will work. 
I like the quart cans and brush it on then use the spray cans for the areas I can't get the brush.


----------



## walleye88 (Jan 29, 2015)

Awesome thanks ill do that!


----------

